# Paraglider Zeichnen



## Pepper21 (30. März 2007)

*Grafik nachbilden*

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne eine Grafik von einem Paraglider erstellen wie in diesem Beispiel in der angehängten Grafik. Als Vorlage hätte ich das Foto im Anhang. Ich bräuchte diese Grafik als Geschenk zum bestandenen Schein um es auf ein TShirt drucken zu lassen. Ich habe PS 7 und Corel Draw 11 zur Verfügung.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.
Hier mal Link um das Foto in gross zusehen: http://freenet-homepage.de/master.pepper/paragleiter_2.jpg

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe.

Grüße Pepper


----------



## Pepper21 (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen, wäre sehr wichtig für mich. Danke!

Pepper


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2007)

Hi,
also zum nachzeichnen verwendest du am besten Coreldraw auch weil du fürs bedrucken Vektorgrafiken benötigst. Deshalb wäre der Beitrag besser im Vektorforum aufgehoben gewessen.
Um zu erfahren wie man das macht suchst du am besten mal im Vektorforum.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Michael Aringer (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

wenn du das T-Shirt bedrucken lassen willst, würde ich dir auch empfehlen Adobe Illustrator oder ein anderes Vektorprogramm wie zB das freie Open Source Programm Inkscape dafür zu verwenden.

Inkscape bekommst du hier: http://www.inkscape.org/


Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch in Photoshop mit dem Pfadwerkzeug die Umrisse nachzeichnen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (31. März 2007)

@Michael. der muß dafür jetzt nicht extra ein neues Prog verwenden das geht auch mit CorelDraw.
Warscheinlich hast du den Beitrag nur überflogen . Er schreibt nämlich das er CD 11 besitzt.

Gruß


----------



## Michael Aringer (31. März 2007)

Hallo,

oh, Corel Draw habe ich tatsächlich überlesen.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Pepper21 (31. März 2007)

OK und wie mache ich es am besten mit Corel Draw, muß mich erst noch richtig in das Programm einarbeiten. Bin noch am Lernen.

Pepper


----------



## MUSer (4. April 2007)

hallo pepper

ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe dir in illustrator cs2 was gemacht, beiliegend ein jpg da das ai zu gross ist.

vielleicht gibst du mir deine email.


----------



## Michael Aringer (4. April 2007)

Hi,

Respekt, das nenn' ich Hilfsbereitschaft! Es ist toll zu sehen, wie viele hilfsbereite Menschen es hier gibt. Wollte das nur mal kurz kundtun.

Servus, Michael


----------



## MUSer (4. April 2007)

ok, kein Problem, im Gegenteil eigentlich hatte ich eher gedacht, dass es heissen würde" der faule Kerl soll das selber machen".
Aber warum soll ich Ihm nicht helfen, wenn es für mich doch eigentlich eher eine kleine Sache von ca. 30 min. ist.

PS: ich hoffe nur Er kommt auch wieder nachschauen, ob Ihm irgend jemand geantwortet hat oder das es nicht schon zu spät ist.


----------



## Pepper21 (17. April 2007)

Hallo,

wow das ist ja super geworden, bin ganz platt vielen vielen vielen Dank! Finde es echt spitze was Du da gemacht hast. Ich schick Dir dann mal meine Email würde mich freuen wenn Du mir die ai zuschickst. Wär länger nicht mehr online, aber deine Mühe hat sich voll gelohnt das Tshirt wird bestimmt super.

Grüße
Rene


----------



## MUSer (17. April 2007)

Pepper21 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> wow das ist ja super geworden, bin ganz platt vielen vielen vielen Dank! Finde es echt spitze was Du da gemacht hast. Ich schick Dir dann mal meine Email würde mich freuen wenn Du mir die ai zuschickst. Wär länger nicht mehr online, aber deine Mühe hat sich voll gelohnt das Tshirt wird bestimmt super.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rene, hallo Forum

habe Pepper21 das File zugesendet, somit ist dieser Beitrag wohl abgeschlossen.


----------

